# Fashion Pet Peeves



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

List three of them and let's bitch about the people who insist on committing these crimes against fashion!

Here are my top three...

1. Carpenter crack.  I don't care how thin, young and fit you are and how good you look in those low rise jeans.  Carpenter crack is gross!

2. Stockings and sandals.  No, not on grandma; not on anyone and those open toed stockings they sell nowadays are just mind boggling to me.

3.  Hmmm.. this might be a touchy one but here goes.  I don't understand when women don't wear clothes appropriate for their body type.  Now, I am not saying that if you have a little chunk on you that you shouldn't be stylish (I have a little chunk on me and think I do okay) but you will never see me running around in belly shirts and tight low rise jeans.  When I see girls and ladies running around with their rolls hanging out, it just makes me cringe.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I totally agree with all your peeves Jude! Haha! Here are mine:
1.Uggs. Just...no. They are hideous, bulky, and make your feet look like tree trunks. And expensive and not worth the money! 
2. Popped collars. They don't look any cooler now than they did in the 80s!
3. Oversized anything on men. I dont care how thug you are, wearing a XXL shirt when you're a size youth medium isn't attractive, nor stylish.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 23, 2005)

haha I agree with both of you !
1- I hate leggings with skirts
2- the fishnet tops girls wear with little skanky shirts underneath
3- thongs hanging out.. pretty much anything skanky hah


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, I gotta defend my Uggs but not as a "fashion statement" because I've been wearing mine for decades. I HATE closed-toed shoes (or any shoes for that matter) but when it gets cold, these are the only things that I can stand. They keep me warm and comfy and I still feel like my feet can breathe!

Pet Peeves:
1. Super-oversized anything as well...It doesn't look good on anyone.
2. Under-sized anything on anyone. I don't care if you're a size 2. Squeezing into a size 00 and CREATING rolls does not look cute!
3. Horrible knockoffs. I mean REALLY bad ones. I just listed this on another page: don't buy ten knockoffs to look like someone else. But one quality piece you love.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't like when girls walk around trying to show their shit off. Boobs all hanging out and thongs all showing. It looks trashy.

I also think super skinny girls are just gross. That's not so much fashion, but they don't look good in clothes. I wish more girls had meat and not just bones. 

I don't like guys wearing pink tees or even those long ass white tees. Jeans that are a little big are ok, but falling to your knees is pushing it.

And my least favorite has to be girls who insist that their PJs are appropriate to wear when going out in public. Pajama pants are for sleeping not shopping and going out to eat.

Oh yes and those chinese looking slip ons. They are so cheap and ugly looking.

Okay, last one. Girls who swear they look good when they are ugly as hell and have shirts on that say "cutie", "sexy" or "foxie." What they really need is a mirror. (Those pants too that have writing on the ass. I always see flat assed girls having those. No one would look at them otherwise. "bootylicious" written on their ass when it should say "boneylicious")


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I don't like when girls walk around trying to show their shit off. Boobs all hanging out and thongs all showing. It looks trashy.

I also think super skinny girls are just gross. That's not so much fashion, but they don't look good in clothes. I wish more girls had meat and not just bones. 

I don't like guys wearing pink tees or even those long ass white tees. Jeans that are a little big are ok, but falling to your knees is pushing it.

And my least favorite has to be girls who insist that their PJs are appropriate to wear when going out in public. Pajama pants are for sleeping not shopping and going out to eat.

Oh yes and those chinese looking slip ons. They are so cheap and ugly looking.

Okay, last one. Girls who swear they look good when they are ugly as hell and have shirts on that say "cutie", "sexy" or "foxie." What they really need is a mirror. (Those pants too that have writing on the ass. I always see flat assed girls having those. No one would look at them otherwise. "bootylicious" written on their ass when it should say "boneylicious")_

 
hahaha! good points!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 24, 2005)

-I dont like it when girls or guys wear jerseys. 
-When people wear baggy baggy clothes especially ghetto guys who wear jeans that go down to their butt and T-shirts down to their knees.
-when big overwieght women wear bright colors.  It just makes them stand out more like an apple or orange. 
-faded jeans like every thing is dark except the front and butt part that is like white ew


----------



## tnn (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I don't like when girls walk around trying to show their shit off. Boobs all hanging out and thongs all showing. It looks trashy.

I also think super skinny girls are just gross. That's not so much fashion, but they don't look good in clothes. I wish more girls had meat and not just bones. 

I don't like guys wearing pink tees or even those long ass white tees. Jeans that are a little big are ok, but falling to your knees is pushing it.

And my least favorite has to be girls who insist that their PJs are appropriate to wear when going out in public. Pajama pants are for sleeping not shopping and going out to eat.

Oh yes and those chinese looking slip ons. They are so cheap and ugly looking.

Okay, last one. Girls who swear they look good when they are ugly as hell and have shirts on that say "cutie", "sexy" or "foxie." What they really need is a mirror. (Those pants too that have writing on the ass. I always see flat assed girls having those. No one would look at them otherwise. "bootylicious" written on their ass when it should say "boneylicious")_

 

i dont think it's right to say super skiny girls are gross. some girls, no matter how much they eat, can't gain weight and i think its unfair for people to assume that they are doing it on purpose and that they are gross because of that. it's just the same as calling an overweight person gross. neither one of those things are fair. 

not trying to be mean, but i'm tired of people criticizing skinny people. (yes i am thin.. but i also eat all my meals w/o throwing up.. call it high metabolism if you will)


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tnn* 
_i dont think it's right to say super skiny girls are gross. some girls, no matter how much they eat, can't gain weight and i think its unfair for people to assume that they are doing it on purpose and that they are gross because of that. it's just the same as calling an overweight person gross. neither one of those things are fair. 

not trying to be mean, but i'm tired of people criticizing skinny people. (yes i am thin.. but i also eat all my meals w/o throwing up.. call it high metabolism if you will)_

 
I don't care. I used to be really skinny before, but I could never be that way again. I used to eat all day long without gaining weight, but I have gained 20 pounds recently and feel as if I look even better then before. It's just not appealing to me when I see some girl who is really skinny. I rather see someone over weight. It wasn't meant to offend anyone and if it did then I don't know. I guess just don't take things personally.


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree with jude on the first one although i must admit that i used to be guilty of it a couple of years back... but it's cuz i never noticed, i swear!!! but now... i just think it's gross... 

I dont know if this goes along with that but I hate when girls show their thong!!! Why oh why do I have to see ur underwear. I thought the point of thongs was to show no panty line... whats the point of that if ur gonna show ur damn panty anyways!!!

i agree with jude on her third point but im gonna change it a little to say why must people wear clothes that is clearly too small for them... if ur a size 10 dont u think u'll look better in a pair of size 10 pants instead of squeezing into size 8s just to say ur a size 8 but then ur gut is hanging out all over the place???


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm not exactly a fashion plate, so I won't comment on some of the fashion trends I don't really understand, but I will definitely agree on the panties/thongs hanging out of the pants thing. They are called UNDERwear for a reason!


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

My 3 biggest gripes???
1. Fake bags: LV, Coach, Chanel, Prada, etc are all forever ruined for me b/c there are so many damn fakes out there!! Not to mention the thought of the sweatshops they're made in is depressing.
2. Bad shoes: I just can't say enough about that...
3. Poorly fitted clothes: Everyone would look 100% much better if they would just wear the right size or go to a tailor.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Oct 28, 2005)

panty lines, either as a result of poorly fitting undies or poorly fitting jeans. it can make someone with a nice body otherwise look chunky. doesn't mean one can have thier thong hanging out either. ah, and wearing low rise jeans with undies that aren't cut as low so when you sit down they're hanging out the back. if you can wear lowrise jeans without having a muffin top, make sure your underwear doesn't show either!

"messy buns" are MESSY, so whats nice about them?

oversized/undersized clothes

plaid and argyle together. or any similar pattern that doesn't match exactly. similar but not matching stripes, polka dots, etc.

white socks with black dress shoes

clip on ties

fishnet stockings

"mom jeans" said my boyfriend

suspenders

overuse of sequins


haha okay enough listing


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 28, 2005)

When boys wear shorts that are so long that they look like crop pants...  Not Cute!!!

I am not really feeling the whole thong-tha-thong thing either.  It's so hooker!!!  

Count me in for one of those people who cannot stand the whole low rise pants with the roll over the top and then a little tight shirt.  I have seen enough bloated bellies to last a life time... Shit is not cute!!!  Low rise pants are just not a good idea for most people.  

Ugh, and I can't stand the whole chick in a wife beater with no bra...  They can keep the niblets to themselves!!!


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 28, 2005)

Carpenter crack is definitely one of my pet peeves. That one is pretty much self explanitory.

Guys who wear girl's pants.

Girls who wear clothes that just do not fit properly. Expecially jeans. When your jeans are cutting off circulation, you need a bigger pair.

Those stretchy sequin belts that have 24738947347538753 sequins on them that girls wear around their waist line over a top. Not even around their pants, around their SHIRTS. I just don't think it looks good.

Guys who wear skin-tight t-shirts.

Heh... these rants all coming from a girl who wears black tops and dark jeans or black pants everyday... -_-


----------



## Isis (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_"mom jeans"_

 






  They just had something about that on Style Network.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 29, 2005)

When girls wear shirts or other pieces of clothing that say "Sexy" or "Hottie" when they are definately not.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_panty lines, either as a result of poorly fitting undies or poorly fitting jeans. it can make someone with a nice body otherwise look chunky. doesn't mean one can have thier thong hanging out either. ah, and wearing low rise jeans with undies that aren't cut as low so when you sit down they're hanging out the back. if you can wear lowrise jeans without having a muffin top, make sure your underwear doesn't show either!_

 
OH MY GOSH You just came up with the best description of the ill-fitting-jeans-syndrome (IFJS) EVER! haha Yeap, I am way impressed. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muffin top! I gotta tell my sister. She'll love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm not exactly a fashionista, but I can tell what is ugly, and baby, micro mini skirts with Uggs on a cold day, UGLEEE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boobs hanging out. . .It makes me stare. . .In horror. . .And then I look gay. . .Not good. :T

The thong thing, yeap, pretty awful.

Is it a fashion crime to smell bad? Not just "I haven't showered for days ha ha sucks for you" bad but "I wear so much perfume when I walk by you can smell me for miles". Maybe it's more like a crime of good sense. 

Oh yeah, there's this one chick in my class that wears her hair like she got electrocuted. . .Why? Why? Do you really think it looks good? Maybe she thinks it does. ..Maybe she doesn't check a mirror. ..Who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's kinda gross when people wear heels and their toes hang over the front. ..Especially when the shoes are supposed to be sexy and have to straps. Yeap, I've seen some that the toes come out so far they touch the ground in front. Why bother wearing shoes then? 

There are many more but I'll stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (For now) haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh i know! I commit this crime often! I luv wearing shorts (not short shorts ie underwear) but soccer shorts. I wear them all seasons and it ticks people off when I wear them in Winter b/c they feel cold looking at me. It's not b/c I have great legs, it's b/c I like 'em and they're comfy! They are to me what jeans are to 90% of the population. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd wear them everyday if I could. (And sometimes I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lovejam (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't like seeing girls wearing low-rise jeans that are too small for them. Even if the girl is skinny, her belly like spills over the waist of her pants, and it just looks bad.

Also, I don't like sweatsuits. Oh, it's fine to wear the pieces of the suit separately (for instance, wearing the jacket with jeans, or wearing the pants with just a shirt), but to wear the entire sweatsuit at once... I just think it looks tacky, or as my husband says, "chavvy." XD

Sorry if either of those were offensive.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 4, 2005)

Pink shirts on guys ppl! *runs away and hides*


----------



## Sooz (Nov 4, 2005)

When girls put the bottoms of their pants in their shoes (usually an ugg, something similiar with furballs attached or cowboy boots).


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, here goes!


Guys who wear their trousers with their crotch around the knees for the authentic "convict" look 
Burberry baseball caps 
Any baseball cap worn backwards 
Very large people who tuck their t-shirts into their trousers with a tight belt creating a monstrous gut overhang. 
"Bling" jewellery 
Thongs visible above the waistband - I was in a London restaurant a while back and a girl sitting opposite was displaying way too much thong and crack as she hung her derrière from the edge of her seat.  Later I went to the toilets (restroom/bathroom for US readers) and as I opened the outer door there she was squatting in the middle of the floor in front of a full length mirror with her pants even further down.  Bizarre! 
Eyebrows plucked into oblivion 
I'd better stop there for the moment!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sooz* 
_When girls put the bottoms of their pants in their shoes (usually an ugg, something similiar with furballs attached or cowboy boots)._

 
I do confess that sometimes I wear my jeans inside my knee-high leather boots (they're not Uggs or cowboy boots) - especially if it is raining.  It stops the bottom of my jeans getting soaked.


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_Pink shirts on guys ppl! *runs away and hides*_

 
I think it can look pretty good on some guys... if it's a dress shirt that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and I thought of one more thing I can't stand POP-COLLARS!!!!! I hate that..... I deffinitelly agree about the panty lines too. Ick.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 6, 2005)

For those who don't like thongs showing up...






Just horrible!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 7, 2005)

yuckkkkkkk


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 7, 2005)

Thong sticking out, Belly hanging over, No Bra, Bare feet, un flattering skirt.  Poor Britney.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Oh. My. God._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_yuckkkkkkk_

 
It could be worse - at least she's not hanging over her thong!!


----------



## jeanna (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_3. Hmmm.. this might be a touchy one but here goes. I don't understand when women don't wear clothes appropriate for their body type. Now, I am not saying that if you have a little chunk on you that you shouldn't be stylish (I have a little chunk on me and think I do okay) but you will never see me running around in belly shirts and tight low rise jeans. When I see girls and ladies running around with their rolls hanging out, it just makes me cringe._

 
 I agree. I try to focus on the fit of the clothes as opposed to the size. If it's all a weight/appearance issue in your mind, chances are that you'll look much slimmer in clothes that fit and flatter your body shape.

I guess the same can be said about shoes. Well, specifically open-toed or strappy ones... I used to work for a place that sold shoes and I would regularly get women who were a size 10 shoe try on and buy a size 7???! They thought that the smaller shoe would look more dainty and feminine. Umm.... no. It's gross when your toes are curled over the edge of your sandal and can touch the ground.


----------



## tara b (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to this board, so hello all.  But I just have to ask what is a "pop collar"?


----------



## Cruella (Nov 21, 2005)

Tara, a "popped" collar is when you turn the collar of your shirt (usually a polo shirt) up.  Just think of any Molly Ringwald movie of the 1980's.

My peeves:

1. Wearing clothes that don't fit you, regardless of body shape.

2. Pants with writing on the butt

3. Anything that exposes too much flesh - I'm talking boobs or cooch.  I don't want to see your goodies, I have my own, thanks.

4. UGGs with short skirts.  Ridiculous

5. Short skirts worn over leggings. Blech!

6. Leggings with 4 inch heels - it just says "I'm out on the ho stroll" to me.

7. Off the shoulder sweaters with your bra straps showing.

I'm sure I will think of others


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 26, 2005)

1. stocking or socks with sandals it makes me absolutely ill.
2. fanny packs....why do people still wear these?
3. Men who wear highwaters with a belt and tuck there shirt in, so the pants come up to the middle of there chest oh god.


----------



## chelssea (Dec 1, 2005)

clothing that doesn't fit
shirts that say "mrs. timberlake" or w/e
shirts/pants that say "angel" "sexy" "cutie" etc..
uggs on top of sweat pants!!


----------



## straycat (Dec 29, 2005)

the worst thing i ever saw was a tube top dress with uggs and a scarf.  i actually just stopped and stared at this girl.

- those same color tracksuits, you look like a walking plum
- writing on the ass, its like giving everyone an excuse to look at it
- so many sparkles and sequins that if you shined a light on it you'd be a discoball
- looking like crap in sweats and messed up hair while carrying a designer bag
- i generally don't like clothing with sayings in big bold letters

also on the whole "clothes fitting" issue, i've always felt that you can be super thin, but if you've got rolls on the side of your jeans you'll look like a cow anyways.  it's not worth it just to fit in a small size.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 29, 2005)

lol, you girls are too funny...here's mine, though some were mentioned...
-thongs are meant to be kept in your pants, ladies
-cheap "chinese-looking" slip-on shoes are hideous, especially with socks
-when corporate-looking woman flood in their "work pants" (i see this every morning on public transportation to work, EW)
-VPL, for sure
-tech vests, so 1999
-layering, only since your shirt over the little white tank top is too small
-those "baby girl", "angel", or "princess" tee shirts...can we say cheap
-and i have to agree, among others, that knock-offs are the worst. the mossimo line @ target has to be the epitome of this, it's like his line is a cheaper version of what was out 2 years ago, totally copies every other brand

god i'm a bitch, sorry if i sound horrible...i guess i just think about this a LOT, <3


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 30, 2005)

-thong exposure
- ill fitting clothes, take them to a seamstress, please
- too small clothes, it only emphasizes the persons size. A proper fit would actually make you look thinner
- tee's with messages, No one but Demi should be wearing a shirt that says "Mrs. Kutcher"
-shoes that are not appropriate for the rest of the outfit
-Girls who wear the wrong bra size, it is so obvious from the outside. My SIL is so guilty of this. She is probably a DD or E cup naturally, but only buys whatever is the largest size at Victoria's Secret. She looks very stuffed in her clothing, and has 
uni-boob frequently
-too short pants


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 1, 2006)

White socks w/ black shoes!!!  Ick, MJ!!!


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 1, 2006)

-Guys wearing long tees.
-Guys wearing pink tees.
-Girls how have their thong showing. You wouldn't believe how many times in class I'm forced to see someone's thong.
-I HATE HATE HATE those big jumbo glasses that everyone is wearing nowadays. Especially when people with small heads wear it, they just end up looking like an unattractive alien.


----------



## zombie (Jan 2, 2006)

~ugly painted eyebrows
~ugg boots and a skirt
~sweats, messy hair and a fancy hand bag
~hair the same cocor of your skin
~the poof hairdoo
~fat girls who wear small skimpy clothing


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll just add the ones that I don't think have been mentioned yet:

*Bags that are way too dressy for an outfit
*Cork shoes- can't believe this hasn't been mentioned!
*Bleached blonde, frizzy, overprocessed hair with or without dark eyebrows
*Freaky-looking contact lenses
*Hair perfectly done, makeup caked on paired with a tracksuit and runners
*Overly casual clothes teamed with big, dressy earrings in a lame attempt to dress it up
*Heels with casual clothes
*Cheap-looking, skintight jeans
*Jeans that are so long the person's feet are invisible
*Any pants that are too long and have dragged and ripped at the bottom
*People getting dressed up (clothes, hair, makeup- the works!) AT THE GYM!!

Ok I think that's all I've got for now..sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## rubixio (Jan 4, 2006)

I have to agree with pants tucked into most boots, especially cowboy boots. It's so tacky, and never in all my years of riding have I seen anyone wearing them like that for practical reasons.

hmm..
-those 'croc' shoes. with or without socks, it matters not if you are wearing them in public (malls, etc)
-furry eskimo boots. scary.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 4, 2006)

*fashion peeves*



Woman in plaid flannel shirts, OK all plaid and flannel shirts. Save them for chopping wood in the country. 
Those fabric boots that look like confused house slippers. I think they are imitation UGG's. Oh, damm I'll be honest, i don't like those boots. Wear these only at home on days when your boiler is broken. 
Yes, guys wearing pink! What the hell is that all about, I saw it often two summers ago. One young guy was actually wearing a pink tee, pink sneakers, pink belt & pink hat. AUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let’s get it straight, I am not opposed to a man wearing a pink dress shirt or a tie with pink in the pattern, but unless you are a little girl, all this pink is a major fashion don’t. 
Woman wearing pants cut so low on front that they stop right at the hairline. 
Overdone dark make-up for every day use. 
Straight Woman that always wear androgynous clothes 
Woman with a full mustache. 
The comb over. C’mon guys give it up, bald can be beautiful 
*I have more, but I'll stop now.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jan 4, 2006)

those sequin stretch belts, paired with the sequin hobo-ish bags. I saw so much of this at the beach this past summer, I can't believe I didn't mention it earlier! all the little teenybopper girls were doing it, and every store on the boardwalk was selling the stuff for outrageous prices. ike.

oh oh. puffy down-filled vests that are too big or too small. I find it hard for people to pull them off.

belts not through belt loops



eek I think I've made enough of a contribution for one day, plus from before.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

definately at number 1 cos i seen someone with it today... lol

1. high heeled leather boots (u no the type) when ppl wear them nd their too big around the top it just looks wrong

2.courdory (sp?) why?

3. ermm oo the whole im a slut look in general


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

ooo forgot this. glitter bleach jeans ew. (oh and i have to agree about the pant/boots thing people wear it for SCHOOL ive seen and hah they wear baggy pants aswell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 9, 2006)

1)Women who think dressing dowdy means dressing "their age." 

2)The style of many Americans - ill-fitting jeans, huge and ugly t-shirts/sweaters with crap like 80s style dogs and cats on them.

3)Pre-teens parading around in thongs and the mothers who either buy them or are too oblivious to care. Yes, thongs are attrocious on all who wear them, but, a 12 year old? That's just horrific.

4)Two words - Juicy Couture. Even the name elicits rage in me.

5)The dread sweatpants with sayings across the ass.

I went to see a movie last spring with one of my best friends, (an extremely stylish 53 year old.) As we were on line, we noticed a group of people who managed as a whole to encompass every fashion travesty listed in this thread. One girl happened to be leaning over with the word "FAMOUS" across her backside. My friend arched an eyebrow and went, "I don't think I really want to know in which circles that ass is "famous."


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copper_Sparkle* 
_1)Women who think dressing dowdy means dressing "their age." 
*Yes, I agree!*

I went to see a movie last spring with one of my best friends, (an extremely stylish 53 year old.) As we were on line, we noticed a group of people who managed as a whole to encompass every fashion travesty listed in this thread. One girl happened to be leaning over with the word "FAMOUS" across her backside. My friend arched an eyebrow and went, "I don't think I really want to know in which circles that ass is "famous." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Too funny!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 10, 2006)

ew what the hell happened to britney spears? shes such a damn slob now!! uck

anyways one trend im not happy about is those STUPID cowboy boots! i dont care that jessica simpson wore them in that dumb daisy duke movie - that is not cute... not even a little bit


----------



## BrownSugar (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't stand it when girls wear fake tan - be it on the face or the body.

Girls - those of you not born with naturally brown skin listen here:

YOU LOOK RIDICULOUS

No matter how good a job you think you/your tanning professional has done - it still looks orange and fake, fake, fake. So many of my friends claim they have had a great tanning job done and 9 times out of 10 it looks like they are wearing body foundation 10 shades too dark. It never goes on even - just gross and splotchy. The funniest is when they have 'tanned' outer arms and legs, and the underside of the arms/legs and colour of the palms/ankles just looks wrong. Fair skinned tone and texture are not designed for a tan - so whats the point in spending all this money on tanning salons (or hours in the sun as some fools do) - when you've spent copious amounts of money to look orange for a few weeks.

Yuk.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, I'm dividing mine by sex

females:
- pants with words across the ass
- again, undersized clothes
- miniskirts with furry boots

males:
- half-popped collars - one side of the collar is popped. Just retarded.
- upside-down visors - thankfully this trend has mostly died around here
- overly color-coordinating - black shirt over slightly larger pink shirt, pink and black sweatbands and pink and black socks (think 80s - layered various colored socks *shudders*).


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

pre-teens dressed like whores and watching their mothers buy them that shit. (it's one thing if the girl is trying to get it/sneak it herself, and another if the mother is supporting it!)

crotch to the knees.  not cute anymore. maybe when i was 14, but that was 10 years ago guys!!!

girls who leave the house with jack shit on their face.  it isn't natural beauty honey, 99% of the time it looks like shit.  get your shit together. take FIVE minutes to wash and moisturize!

Very heavily painted on and clowny eyebrows.  wtf are you thinking? you look like a clown! it's not pretty, and it's not fashion forward! no, you're not channeling mae west!  unless there's a medical reason for it, do not paint on the eyebrows... and if you have to paint them on (god love you poor soul), please do a normal, flattering style, not some big ass swoop. 

words on the ass. 'nuff said.

i'm a bigger girl, and i'm smart enough to not wear tight clothes.  i just don't think fat chicks should wear tight clothes. it's never attractive ladies!

people who criticize things constantly because they don't like it for THEM, but can never acknowledge that it looks good on someone else. 

::editted to add:: whoever said that they can't stand people who get totally gussied up to work out at the gym... I SO AGREE!!! It's why i quit going to the local 24 hour Powerhouse gym.  It wasn't a gym, it was a flippin' beauty contest!  When i work out, i sweat, and it ain't pretty, honey!   




p.s. people wear PJs in public because they are UBER comfortable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  back in my skinny days, i did too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe.  

as for uggs, well, pretty or not, they are SUPER DUPER comfortable... and your feet don't sweat in them (weird, i nkow).  seriously, i borrowed a pair for a day from a friend when i stayed over at her place, and we were going out, and it was snowy, and id idn't have anything to wear outside shoe-wise.  They may be ugly, but they are so comfy.

the "nice bag" but "messy look" wellllll.... i have a nice bag (not designer, but looks really nice), and it has everything in it.  If i have to run some errands or something, and i'm really in a hurry, i will throw on whatever and grab my bag.  hey, it already has all my shit in it! i'm not going to change it just to run some errands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not everyone can afford designer bags =/  (but they still like the styles)  i try to give people who own knock-offs the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## cyens (Jan 20, 2006)

sweat pants with writing on the ass. 
( Like once I saw a girl with white sweat pants saying juicy in brown on her ass...right... ) or what ever else it says is just ugly

people who wear jeans that are all riped at the bottom


undersize or over size

ass-crack or thongs sticking out

mix-matched colors

belly shirts

people who doesnt wear weather apropriate clothes: like people that colect snow and salt in the botom of theyre pants in winter, because they wont fold them or put it inside their boots. People who wear sneakers in winter. People who wear jackets that arent warm enough and complain about the weather and being sick. People who doesnt wear a tuque in winter because it mess their hair and complain about being sick. OK you get the picture...

leg warmers over their sneakers or shoes or boots ( I wear legwarmers UNDER my pants and theyre NOT visible...because yes they keep my legs warm in winter.)
or people who use old shirts sleeves for leg warmers ( hello? get 10$ and buy some )

furry boots

misses-matched styles: keep one style in mind, dont be a hip-hop-goth-punk-skater-preppy-hooker-hyppie-boho


----------



## bohogirl (Jan 25, 2006)

I am over clothing with scribble or graffiti on them, polo shirts with the collar popped and I dont know about wear you are but here all these girls are wandering aroung wearing black shorts and bright coloured singlets or long strapless tops - they ;oole like LICORICE ALLSORTS! Then there are the other girls that dont wear the black shorts they wear white or another color and they look like JELLY BEANS!


----------



## Naheed (Jan 25, 2006)

- ugg knockoffs (hello, it's SO obvious you have a knockoff, just give it up already!)
- pants with words across the bum
- people who don't have time to chance out of their pyjamas but have time to put a full face of makeup on
- girls who wear trends that don't suit them


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 25, 2006)

I am sorry, but I can't stand to see people wear flip-flops when it's cold outside! As cliche as it sounds, if I had a dollar for everytime I saw someone walking around where I live, in a Northface fleece pullover, jeans and some darn flip-flops, I would be rich!


----------



## Jaim (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_And my least favorite has to be girls who insist that their PJs are appropriate to wear when going out in public. Pajama pants are for sleeping not shopping and going out to eat.

Girls who swear they look good when they are ugly as hell and have shirts on that say "cutie", "sexy" or "foxie."_

 
I totally agree. The pajamas thing makes me nuts. It's not hard to grab a pair of jeans!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 26, 2006)

Or even sweatpants!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 
_I am sorry, but I can't stand to see people wear flip-flops when it's cold outside! As cliche as it sounds, if I had a dollar for everytime I saw someone walking around where I live, in a Northface fleece pullover, jeans and some darn flip-flops, I would be rich!_

 
I really don't get that! I don't know about other people, but my feet get cold faster than my hands.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 26, 2006)

everyone is saying over sized clothes on guys but i say UNDERSIZED CLOTHES ON MEN NEEDS TO STOP - unless you are a male model, ricky martin, or the rock (yum!) WEAR CLOTHES THAT FIT YOU "girl pants" are aptly named

also i wear ugg boots but everyone who's talked about wearing them w/ skirts is absolutely right! if its warm enough for a skirt - why the boots?

moustaches are bad but sideburns are good


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't really have a pet peeve, I just think people should wear clothes that fit properly.  almost any peice of clothing could like nice, as long as it's worn by the right body type.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

I love the whole legging-skirt thing. But, my peeves are

1. Oversized Clothing
2. Peasant skirts. I think they are hideous
3. Brazillian Jeans.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 
_everyone is saying over sized clothes on guys but i say UNDERSIZED CLOTHES ON MEN NEEDS TO STOP - unless you are a male model, ricky martin, or the rock (yum!) WEAR CLOTHES THAT FIT YOU "girl pants" are aptly named

also i wear ugg boots but everyone who's talked about wearing them w/ skirts is absolutely right! if its warm enough for a skirt - why the boots?

moustaches are bad but sideburns are good_

 
ahh no. well. sometimes i think its really really hot when guys wear girlpants, but they can only pull it off if they are super super skinny. like i think guys that wear girlpants and look like this are hot :















BUT I COULD UNDERSTAND HOW* ANYONE * WOULD THINK THIS IS DISGUISTING. im wierd.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 29, 2006)

im more into buff guys/guys w lots of meat on their bones lol


but different strokes for differnt folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw does he have a HICKEY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lol


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

ahahah!! i just noticed that!! ew. haha. yeah, i think its really attractive but my sister is just like you. shes like i want a manly man haha.


----------



## Elmo_chic (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty sure I read most of this but I think it is ok if it has been said before...

I can't stand when I see people wear their pants up to their chests. I have a relative insists on wearing her pants up to her boobs. It doesn't matter how big or small you are...its just not attractive!

P.S What a way to start posting on here. Didn't think I would write such a negative first post..


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 31, 2006)

mine are trivial lol but i will vent none the less


1)when the bottom of pant/jeans whatever are flipped up a little and women are wearing heels....like iron ur pants god dammit...this is not a cuff it wear ti it just that tiny flip ya know

2)heels and tapered pants....seriously get a full length mirror and take a looong look

3)dirty clothes nuff sd



and mmm i am gonna defend my cheap chinese lookin slip ons lol i love them i hate socks and i love to just have a 'shoe' i can just slip my feet in 


but man i have to admot i enjoyed reading all of them hahahaha and agree with majority


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 1, 2006)

That boy makes me want to throw him a sandwich... I don't like girl jeans on boys. I don't like the whole emo thing in general.


----------



## Kita Von Kanada (Feb 1, 2006)

*"Big overweight women who wear bright colours"*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_-I dont like it when girls or guys wear jerseys. 
-When people wear baggy baggy clothes especially ghetto guys who wear jeans that go down to their butt and T-shirts down to their knees.
-when big overwieght women wear bright colors.  It just makes them stand out more like an apple or orange. 
-faded jeans like every thing is dark except the front and butt part that is like white ew_

 
I'm offended by this one.  I'm very large and wear mostly hot pink and never think that I "stand out" and really, who cares if I do.  I love my body and just because others don't like it is of no consequence to me.  I don't walk around in belly shirts ( no one should ) and I dress appropriately, who are you to tell me what colours I should wear?  *ugh*  it is ignorance like this that makes me sick!


----------



## asraicat (Feb 1, 2006)

bwahahaaaa to the Britney pic


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

lol...dry.

anyway...i dont like...:
1. "bootyliscious" written on the ass..or "angel" or "sweetheart" on shirt..who gives a shit if ur "99% devil, 1% angel"
2. cowboy boots
3. overalls
4. Baby Phat, Phat Pharm ...  just because its so played out. (it is here in canada)
5. long ass earings...im talking past ur shoulders
6. snake skin bags
7. those furry winter boots that look like theyre woolly mammoths on your feet
8. peasant tops

thats all i can think of now


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kita Von Kanada* 
_I'm offended by this one.  I'm very large and wear mostly hot pink and never think that I "stand out" and really, who cares if I do.  I love my body and just because others don't like it is of no consequence to me.  I don't walk around in belly shirts ( no one should ) and I dress appropriately, who are you to tell me what colours I should wear?  *ugh*  it is ignorance like this that makes me sick!_

 
Im sry that I offended you I should have explained it in more details about what I meant, I was thinking about when they wear TIGHT TIGHTS and just a t-shirt all in one bright color, thats just my peeve.  You can wear bright shirts with a nice skirt or jeans but no tights!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Feb 12, 2006)

sandals with pantyhose

wearing white pants after labor day and before memorial day

wearing sandals if you have ugly feet

chipped off nail polish


----------



## misslexa (Feb 13, 2006)

"distressed" jeans that look like you sat in a puddle of bleach!!


----------



## myrifle (Feb 13, 2006)

even though I don't wear it, i think the whole mini skirt and "uggs" looks cute kinda haha. My fashion pet peeves are way too many pins *like 50* on clothes. Especially if they are stragically placed in perfect alignment.

Excessive anything, really!

I've never really liked the emo/scene thing in general too. Some ppl I know did something like this on myspace... "IM NOT EMOOOOO STOP CALLING ME EMO THAT IS THE STUPIDEST THING EVER!! LABELS ARE FOR SOOUUUPPP CANS" Ok that isn't a fashion pet peeve its just a pet peeve haha

Oh yeah and the whole visible thong thing. Strapless bras that end up at your belly button.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myrifle* 
_I've never really liked the emo/scene thing in general too. Some ppl I know did something like this on myspace... "IM NOT EMOOOOO STOP CALLING ME EMO THAT IS THE STUPIDEST THING EVER!! LABELS ARE FOR SOOUUUPPP CANS" Ok that isn't a fashion pet peeve its just a pet peeve haha_

 
Everytime I see a guy doing the EMO thing, I just want to scream "Man up!!!!""


----------



## cyens (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_











_

 
Sorry girl, I don't mean to insult you, just sharing my point of view on emo kids
but thats guy on the flick is a tottal turn off on me... I mean total...
Specially the way he placed his hand on the second one with the tight ass pants with the boxers stiking out and the belly shirt.... eerggrkk
it just like a girl with a thong stiking out....

I guess I'm old fashion...
I love beards, hair, muscles and hard labor... A MAN!!!! lol
 MmMMmMM just like wolverine in the X-men movies 
I'm so atracted to beards then when ever one of my ex's shaved I'd be so pissed at him... I wouldnt do anything lol
But when I say beard, Im talking in a clean way, not oussama bin laden look.... you know...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you, for um, i dont know which username you are but thank you for saying emo/scene because most people just call them emo.

technically, you cant be emo. its a type of music. you can be scene though


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_Sorry girl, I don't mean to insult you, just sharing my point of view on emo kids
but thats guy on the flick is a tottal turn off on me... I mean total...
Specially the way he placed his hand on the second one with the tight ass pants with the boxers stiking out and the belly shirt.... eerggrkk
it just like a girl with a thong stiking out....

I guess I'm old fashion...
I love beards, hair, muscles and hard labor... A MAN!!!! lol
 MmMMmMM just like wolverine in the X-men movies 
I'm so atracted to beards then when ever one of my ex's shaved I'd be so pissed at him... I wouldnt do anything lol
But when I say beard, Im talking in a clean way, not oussama bin laden look.... you know..._

 

not offended. my sister is the same way  shes always like ewww why do you like that kind of guy hes probably gay. blah. he probably is but they are quite fun to look at


----------



## cyens (Feb 15, 2006)

that because everone got different tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank god for that or everyone would fight over the same unique things all the times LOL


----------



## Chelly (Feb 16, 2006)

yea im not big into the fashion of the emo scene, the music is good but the fashion def aint me - i like my man to be nice and neat - i like fitted clothes but not like ball hugger pants lol. and im not into the sloppy look at all either. 

also.... I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE juicy couture and the pants with juicy written on the ass.. my fave <33


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 16, 2006)

I used to be obsessed with Juicy Couture, but ever since they got sold and another company bought them - not so much.


----------



## cyens (Feb 16, 2006)

even on white pant juicy writen in brown across the ass!!! Oh god... you know how dumb you look wearing that!!! ( for those day you know""" )


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 17, 2006)

My big peeve when it comes to trends is the whole bushy eyebrow revival that's going on!  It looks like two huge caterpillars!  The look only worked for Frida, LOL.


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are a few things I have observed from customers coming into my office.

Guys wearing sweats (this is bad enough) that have "hair down there" or ass crack showing because they cannot be bothered to buy the right size.  It's pretty bad when a guy has camel toe!

Guys wearing t-shirts that are about 215448105168465187 years old that are full of food stains and holes.

People wearing white socks in sandals or any socks in sandals for that matter.

Women wearing clothes that I think they borrowed from their teenage daughter.  Tight shirts that are too short with stretch marks or rolls showing, butt crack, camel toe, no bra etc.  You name it and it has been sitting in front of me at some point.

Guys wearing ball/trucker hats perched on the very top of their head.  I want to reach over and pull it down.

People coming in wearing PJ's or the next extreme formal attire to come into the bank.  We are planning for your retirement income not your funeral!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2006)

Seriously, what is up with the pajamas in public thing?  I just want to scream when I see people in their pj's.  The only time I would be caught in public in my pj's is if I am being rushed to the hospital in an ambulance.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 20, 2006)

I hate the PJ thing too. Our school is uniform and I dont remember why but we got to not wear uniform for one of the days and this girl in my school wore pajamas. I was like the one day we dont have to wear uniforms and you wear PJ's?!


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

okay does anyone else think that those pants with the holes already ripped in them are ridiculous? I'm not talking about the ones with minor distressing, but with HUGE HOLES IN THE KNEES? I mean, you could get a pair from marshalls and attack them with sandpaper and get the same effect.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree. Its like you buy 80 dollar jeans from Abercrombie and the material around the knee is ripped off. It just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## cyens (Feb 22, 2006)

or there bunch of old, fade and riped jeans at sally ann's... exept theyre real old, faded, ripped jeans for 5$, not fakies made by kids with sand paper for 80$


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2006)

Skinny jeans. They don't suit anyone, and even if you have no arse, they _still_ make you look as if you're wearing nappies.
Jeans tucked into knee-high boots.
Office workers wearing sandshoes with suits. Hi, life isn't _Working Girl_.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree. I think skinny jeans look stupid. Even on really skinny people.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 3, 2006)

I like men with some flesh on their bones. I would be scared of having sex with a skinny boy, I'd think I'm going to break him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My man






Mmmm yummy


----------



## dreadwaste (Mar 5, 2006)

*I cant believe no one posted this...*

bras with straps + strapless dresses = desire to point and laugh.
eyeshadow thats all frost/sparkly. cant stand it. you might think that it makes your eyes stand out, i think that it looks like a glitter explosion. 
old ladies with realllllly bright lipstick.
halloween makeup used on any of the 364 days of the year that it ISNT halloween.
clumpy lashes. if you can take the time to put on 2901653489567 coats of mascara, you sure as hell can run a lash comb through it.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## neyugNneiL (Mar 13, 2006)

Maybe I'm just picky, but I hate it when I see brown and black together...

and I hate it when I see girls wearing strapless shirts or shirt where the bra straps may be exposed and they wear the nude colored straps or the clear straps with it, like we can't see those straps.  Just invest in a good strapless bra if you don't wanna go braless...

I admit, I used to have the clear straps, and I regret wearing them...I no longer own any clear straps but I have three strapless bras now. =)


----------



## Shanti (Mar 16, 2006)

Skanky clothing.
Severely ill-fitting clothing.
Gauchos.
Sandals w/socks.
Camel toe.
Dirty clothing.

Rather than dissect every little thing, there's my list. You bet I'm glad that I hardly see those "Perfect 10" tops & bottoms on every tweenie like I did 4 years ago.


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 19, 2006)

I absolutely hate when someone wears all of these at the the same time:
Fake Bag
Uggs
Velour hoodie and pants

I swear I saw at least one person wearing this combo today..in 70 degree weather.


----------



## Lealei (Mar 19, 2006)

+Fake bags, wallets, ANYTHING!! Save up for the real deal, its worth it!
+Big women in waaay too tiny one piece bathing suits. I'm sorry, but its NOT attractive. Try the tankini, its much more slimming.
+This is a makeup one, but I hate clown cheeks! Go to a makeup counter and ask them to help you pick out the right blush, please!
+I don't know if you guys have seen this one, but at proms in high school people would wear Chucks that matched their dress/their date's dress IN THE PICTURE. Its really inappropriate..prom is a formal!
+When women wear shoes that they can't even walk in, and it shows. If you can wear heels that high, great. If not, stay comfortable and stick to a dressy flat. Its NOT that hard.
+People in business suits going to work wearing sneakers, then changing to their dressy shoes. Again, its called dressy flats.


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Mar 20, 2006)

just have to put my 2 1/2 cents in:

velour tracksuits (keep in mind, this is FLORIDA. it was 70 degrees on CHRISTMAS MORNING.)
sneaker-heels. ANY stilettos with tight-ass jeans.
not completely fashion-related, but when women wear POINTY-toed stilettos and then have the balls to complain about their feet hurting. (keep in mind, i'm a tee shirt and jeans girl.)
WHITE PANTS.
Redneck "chic".
And along the same lines, teenyboppers in Zeppelin t-shirts who have not a clue who Page and Plant even WERE.
and all the aforementioned butt cleavage, belly shirts, and *shudder* camel toe.


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_ahh no. well. sometimes i think its really really hot when guys wear girlpants, but they can only pull it off if they are super super skinny. like i think guys that wear girlpants and look like this are hot :














BUT I COULD UNDERSTAND HOW* ANYONE * WOULD THINK THIS IS DISGUISTING. im wierd._

 
well i personally love this look on guys
its hot..but hey im weird  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







well i hate anything and everything to do with...

**those chunky shoes made for grandmas( like the ones that are made for old ladys feet who have problems??) if u get what i mean..anywho..those shoes on young people..GOD

**putting those gypsy skirts with POLOS xd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

**anything like what  britney spears has been wearing for the last......
year or 2 or..*3*!!

and the list goes on and on


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 21, 2006)

^^ someone agrees with me!!


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 22, 2006)

oh GOD yes
i absoloutley adore the "emo" look on guys
sooo...HOT


----------



## burnthemaps (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't stand when girls tuck their jeans into their boots, especially if they have hips or an ass of any kind because it just makes them look huge in the middle. 

I also hate skinny jeans on anyone who hasn't got the body of a seven year old. 

And I have to agree with dressing to suit your shape. I'm all for the fuller figured lady, but you have to dress to flatter yourself.


----------



## zombie_candy (Apr 22, 2006)

i may be a month late into reading this post  but pet peeves are:

- the overplucked eyebrows to hell and then drawing them on in an obscure, thin, pinstripe way that goes horribly over your natural arch
- the "porn star" make up look (it's even worse on those adolescent kids in high school)
- phat farm and baby phat. UGH...those cheap-looking shirts you can probably buy at old navy with the exception of "BABY PHAT" logo on the front
- i can't STAND the boho chick look. it's OVER OVER OVER
- people not knowing when a certain eyeshadow colour looks horrible on them
- pregnant women in mini skirts, belly shirts and skin tight halters. modesty PLEASE !
- (this is just a personal preference) anything animal print
- skanky looking teeny boppers who shop at hot topic and drag each other around with dog leashes. if you're into bondage, hey, to each his/her own but these teens aren't old enough to even know what that stuff is about and most people don't broadcast it to the world and instead keep it private and modest.

- and as a person that favors the punk rock clothing style, i believe you can be punk WITHOUT looking like a skanky two-cent whore....and it's sad that it's being reduced to it. and who needs hot topic, i make my own clothes


----------



## Wattage (Apr 22, 2006)

My fashion pet peeves (since I am posting in all these super old threads lately...)

1. Muffin Top. Gross. If your tummy is jiggly, don't show it. It's gross. Seriously.
2. Socks (not ankle socks) with gauchos, 3/4 length pants, capris, whatever. NO.
3. Wearing high heels to university. 
4. Little purses (not evening bags) - what are you supposed to put in these things anyway? 
5. T-bar. No, I didn't want to see your thong (that is, unless you're hot)
6. Jackets that come just below your bust. OK girls, today's lesson is "We live in Canada: Caa - naaa - daa."
7. Phat Pharm or whatever sneakers. 
8. The Phat Pharm sneakers, the little purse, the muffin top, the t-bar and the little jackets all worn together. With high heels. 

Argh!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_panty lines, either as a result of poorly fitting undies or poorly fitting jeans. it can make someone with a nice body otherwise look chunky. doesn't mean one can have thier thong hanging out either. ah, and wearing low rise jeans with undies that aren't cut as low so when you sit down they're hanging out the back. if you can wear lowrise jeans without having a muffin top, make sure your underwear doesn't show either!

"messy buns" are MESSY, so whats nice about them?

oversized/undersized clothes

plaid and argyle together. or any similar pattern that doesn't match exactly. similar but not matching stripes, polka dots, etc.

white socks with black dress shoes

clip on ties

fishnet stockings

"mom jeans" said my boyfriend

suspenders

overuse of sequins


haha okay enough listing_

 

I lOVE suspenders! haha. seriously


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 22, 2006)

I hate when people aren't themselves. This thread is ridiculous. Who cares what others look like... The world is more interesting when everyone has their own style.


----------



## alysia (Apr 23, 2006)

-Uggs
-Thongs
- Sweatsuits (Juicy, Lululemon) outside of the house
- Too tight/too loose cloathing


----------



## betty (Apr 23, 2006)

Amen Femme Noir! This thread is stupid.......who made all of you the fashion police...everybody has a right to dress the way they want...don't look if you don't like it!


----------



## alysia (Apr 23, 2006)

umm. I don't think the point of this is that so people who won't have their own fashion identity. It's just your PERSONAL fashion pet peeves. Not sayin' everyone has to follow them. I'm sure I peeve off a bunch of people with my fashion choices but that doesn't stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And unless your blind... it's kinda hard not to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we all have eyes.


----------



## betty (Apr 24, 2006)

If this is your "personal" pet peeves on fashion then you should have kept it that way..PERSONAL. So you wouldn't offend anyone.


----------



## kimb (Apr 24, 2006)

i agree.. everyone has there own style.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_I hate when people aren't themselves. This thread is ridiculous. Who cares what others look like... The world is more interesting when everyone has their own style._

 
exactly ! thats wut i feel too !


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_Amen Femme Noir! This thread is stupid.......who made all of you the fashion police...everybody has a right to dress the way they want...don't look if you don't like it!_

 
Ah, but isn't the point of fashion, and wearing certain things, to make a statement to people? 
When one makes a statement, one must be prepared for others to not like the statement made.
However...people don't have to be rude in their opining on any given subject.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL,  i do a few things listed on this page , and this thread doesnt bother me because i feel comfortable in what i choose to wear. i think bigger women can wear low rise pants or wutever. its great that they have the confidence to wear whatever they want and feel comfortable. if people dont like it , they dont have to stare . this thread just shows tho , everyone has a different opinion , and every1 has the right to express it . but to all the girls who wear things that ppl say they dont have the body for , i give them big ups for that ! i think ppl just need to do what makes them happy


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 25, 2006)

Bad taste is probably the ultimate pet peeve for me.
ANY style of clothing can be hot. Punk can be hot (xenia from limecrime.net or whatever is a perfect example). So can country (Faith Hill). ANY style can be hot as long as it's done properly. It's when it's NOT done properly that all of us shudder just a bit.


----------



## alysia (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_If this is your "personal" pet peeves on fashion then you should have kept it that way..PERSONAL. So you wouldn't offend anyone._

 
'lighten up, it's just FASHION!' Micheal Kors


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 25, 2006)

skinny jeans. On anyone who isn't Kate Moss.
Capri jeans. I don't know WHY, I just don't like them on anyone except my ten year old daughter.
Roots. Half inch roots? Hrm. Ok. I can deal. Anything longer than that? Go. Fix. Your. Head. If you're 'growing it out' take it back to the natural color. If you're too lazy to touch up...wear a scarf.
I hate the boho trend as exemplified by f21. 
In fact, any of the mass produced stuff by f21, rave, body shop, wet seal, or any other uber trendy store.
Embellishments on jeans, jackets, or shirts. Less is more, but some people rock the look.
Muffin tops? Obvious.
Biscuits. When mom jeans are too tight. (so if you slap her on the ass, she might POP like a can o'biscuits)
The ONLY time someone's makeup annoys me is when the eyebrows are 'done'. The eyes are 'done'. The lips are 'done'. The foundation is 'done'. So there's like 12 layers of makeup on. So many girls I see have such beautiful skin but they cake it with foundation. I LOVE makeup, I love MAC and UD and all the others and I LOVE the looks you can make with them. BUT! I HATE when people go overboard. :/
Dangly earrings.
Anything Jlo.
Anything with the label across the ass.
Anything with paisley on it (even ties. I dunno why).
hrm.


----------



## belleza (May 4, 2006)

I hate:
-underwear lines, and when the underwear tag is up and people can see it.. ew!
-Tags up
-Black/brown together...makes me sick
-anything TOO trendy
-Mom jeans
-skinny jeans/ jeans that don't fit over shoes
-animal print anything


----------



## june23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just a quick note to *UGGs haters*, personally for me I don't give a damn how they look. I just care about how warm and comfortable my feet are in the dead of NYC winter. So it's not about impressing people with them, it's about keeping my toes nice and toasty. 

And oh yea, those who also said that putting jeans inside the boots is a no-no, it's also got to do with trying to stay warm. The least amount of opening for friggin' wind to come in, the better.

Newsflash, skinny jeans *are not* just for skinny people. Curvy women (i.e. Charlize Theron has been seen sporting them) can rock them just as well. Why hide behind bulky jeans when you can show of curves?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't like these shoes. People around here wear these with everything. Even at work! They don't match with everything, and I think they should not be worn with dress clothes, because it's not dressy. And I'm talking about the cheap WalMart versions of these shoes. Nothing wrong with Wal Mart, I just think these shoes are ugly.

Oh, and those croc shoes are ugly too. I'm sure they are comfy and all. I just think they are hideous.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *june23* 
_Just a quick note to *UGGs haters*, personally for me I don't give a damn how they look. I just care about how warm and comfortable my feet are in the dead of NYC winter. So it's not about impressing people with them, it's about keeping my toes nice and toasty. 

And oh yea, those who also said that putting jeans inside the boots is a no-no, it's also got to do with trying to stay warm. The least amount of opening for friggin' wind to come in, the better.

Newsflash, skinny jeans *are not* just for skinny people. Curvy women (i.e. Charlize Theron has been seen sporting them) can rock them just as well. Why hide behind bulky jeans when you can show of curves?_

 
Darlin', ONLY in Hollywood would Charlize Theron be considered curvy. TRULY curvy women aren't really all that flattered by the skinny jeans.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I don't like these shoes. People around here wear these with everything. Even at work! They don't match with everything, and I think they should not be worn with dress clothes, because it's not dressy. And I'm talking about the cheap WalMart versions of these shoes. Nothing wrong with Wal Mart, I just think these shoes are ugly.

Oh, and those croc shoes are ugly too. I'm sure they are comfy and all. I just think they are hideous.









_

 
INDEED!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldnt say i have pet peeves about fashion...clothes/shoes ect.  Nor am i a Trend Setter i wear clothes that 1: fit me and 2: that are in good taste.  the only thing i wear that might be a big NO NO is My socks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeeeea i dont match them, but i blame my culture lol  Koreans wear non-matching socks with everything lol  i know my mamma did Hehehe

But this i dont understand......





If anything i have to say Foil anything is not flattering unless u plan on baking some chicken in da oven.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_I wouldnt say i have pet peeves about fashion...clothes/shoes ect.  Nor am i a Trend Setter i wear clothes that 1: fit me and 2: that are in good taste.  the only thing i wear that might be a big NO NO is My socks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeeeea i dont match them, but i blame my culture lol  Koreans wear non-matching socks with everything lol  i know my mamma did Hehehe

But this i dont understand......





If anything i have to say Foil anything is not flattering unless u plan on baking some chicken in da oven.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What the heeezy is that? Looks like a garbage bag.


----------



## june23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Darlin', ONLY in Hollywood would Charlize Theron be considered curvy. TRULY curvy women aren't really all that flattered by the skinny jeans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well she is curvy. She's definitely not stick thin like Mischa Barton or Nicole Richie who's been seen sporting them as well. I'm truly curvy and I wear skinny jeans. Who are you to say that *ALL* curvy women are not flattered by skinny jeans? Have you seen all curvy women in them?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2006)

I love and hate lowcut jeans at the same time. hate'm just because i have to look at this kind of shit the entire summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*How lovely!*









So.... how low can ya jeans go??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If u'r crack is showing, don't wear'm


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *june23* 
_Well she is curvy. She's definitely not stick thin like Mischa Barton or Nicole Richie who's been seen sporting them as well. I'm truly curvy and I wear skinny jeans. Who are you to say that *ALL* curvy women are not flattered by skinny jeans? Have you seen all curvy women in them?_

 
Oh good Lord.
She's fit.


As for the rest, no, JLo (a truly 'curvy' woman whom I have seen in person) does not look good in skinny jeans. She may feel good in them but if I look at her and she's wearing  them _I personally will not find them flattering to her physique._





Good grief.


----------



## june23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Oh good Lord.
She's fit.


As for the rest, no, JLo (a truly 'curvy' woman whom I have seen in person) does not look good in skinny jeans. She may feel good in them but if I look at her and she's wearing  them I personally will not find them flattering to her physique.





Good grief._

 
Okay. So I'm gonna have to agree with you about JLo. 

But my point is that *not all* _truly_ curvy women look like JLo. There are those with curves but shapely hips and legs, etc. So classifying *all* women with curves to be hideous in skinny jeans seem a bit farfetched.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Not at all.
It's a matter of opinion.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Not at all.
It's a matter of opinion._

 

Gonna have to agree with u on this one Jamie... Im a small Girl but i have Hips.  So i know what ur talking about when it comes to the Skinny Jeans.   Dont get me wrong i tried some on..... I laughed at myself when i seen how it looked on me.   I looked like i had a big ol but and small skinny legs and ankles.  LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_I love and hate lowcut jeans at the same time. hate'm just because i have to look at this kind of shit the entire summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*How lovely!*









So.... how low can ya jeans go??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If u'r crack is showing, don't wear'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Ehhhhh hahahahahha .... 1st pic  "dontcha just want to grab her thongs and give her a weggie!!!!!' Buwhahahahaha that shit would be so freaking funnnnay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ha and the 2nd pic i would slip a lil note down her crack that said.... "wear some draws gul" lol

Ok i have a disturbed mind lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Ehhhhh hahahahahha .... 1st pic "dontcha just want to grab her thongs and give her a weggie!!!!!' Buwhahahahaha that shit would be so freaking funnnnay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ha and the 2nd pic i would slip a lil note down her crack that said.... "wear some draws gul" lol

Ok i have a disturbed mind lol_

 
LOL!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Someone did get a weggie!!:*
One of my friends and co-worker did a weggie with another girl at the office last summer. I mean u don't wear jeans like taht at the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Plus she had a big ol butt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with nasty tongs! i mean realy nasty and washed out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she lost *some* weight and tought she could be running for Hollands next top model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She kept bending over teh entire freaking day! and we could not help but to look at her crack. gnah noh! So my friend just had to teach her a lesson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
And guess what? *NO* lowcuts this summerrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Yeah!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Gonna have to agree with u on this one Jamie... Im a small Girl but i have Hips.  So i know what ur talking about when it comes to the Skinny Jeans.   Dont get me wrong i tried some on..... I laughed at myself when i seen how it looked on me.   I looked like i had a big ol but and small skinny legs and ankles.  LOL_

 
I'd rather see low rise jeans than see skinny jeans...skinny jeans just BOTHER me.




BUT I also hate muffin tops. :/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_LOL!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Someone did get a weggie!!:*
One of my friends and co-worker did a weggie with another girl at the office last summer. I mean u don't wear jeans like taht at the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Plus she had a big ol butt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with nasty tongs! i mean realy nasty and washed out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she lost *some* weight and tought she could be running for Hollands next top model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She kept bending over teh entire freaking day! and we could not help but to look at her crack. gnah noh! So my friend just had to teach her a lesson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
And guess what? *NO* lowcuts this summerrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Yeah!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I'd rather see low rise jeans than see skinny jeans...skinny jeans just BOTHER me.




BUT I also hate muffin tops. :/_

 

So agree also.... I own mostly low rise jeans,  lol but i also wear my low rise undies with them too.. so my crack dont show


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

I also wear LONG FREAKING shirts so my midriff doesn't show!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_So agree also.... I own mostly low rise jeans, lol but i also wear my low rise undies with them too.. so my crack dont show_

 
YeAH! FOR YOU!! CAUSE SOME GIRL JUST DON'T GET IT!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

-Uggs
-Those huge sunglasses. I refer to them as goggles. A good 99% of the people who wear them look like bugs.
-Any kind of clothing/accessory that says "Team Jen" or "Mrs. Ashton" or something stupid like that
-Fashion mullets
-Balloon pants
-Vans slip ons (OVER DONE)

Oh, I also hate how people wear shirts from West 49 (its a skate/snowboard/surf shop. I don't know what it would be called in the states or anywhere else.) The ones made by Quicksilver, Element, Billabong, all those skate/surf/snowboard companies and they don't even do any of those sports or pay attention to them. It bugs me.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 13, 2006)

Aww, to me Vans slip ons (Chucks too) are just classic...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_Aww, to me Vans slip ons (Chucks too) are just classic..._

 

Agreed, im 23 and ive had vans slip ons for like 10 years. same with converse. . . o my. haha Im old.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

fake ANYTHING.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_fake ANYTHING._

 
Haha my boyfriend HATES fake stuff like Fake hair, and Fake Acrylic type nails He shudders at the sight of them and things they are completely discusting


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 14, 2006)

Gauchos + T-shirt + Rainbow flip-flops (they're these brown, leather flip-flops that make the bottom of people's feet look like they have gangrene! Very vey popular in SC) I hate seeing this in the wintertime on my campus! It used to be Micro mini + Uggs+ tank top/spaghetti strap top + a friggin SCARF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 only your neck and ankles get cold??? 

Anyway I know when classes start in 2 weeks the skinny jeans and skirts + leggings will come a-rollin in! The skinny jeans---not so bad. But sorry, as a dancer (I'm majoring in it) the skirts + leggings just pisses me off! Save the tights for ballet/dance-class-of-your-choice please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ONLY time I've ever worn that look is when I'm rushing from a dance class to like a Bio. lab or something...not having a car = having to walk my black ass everywhere (aka not having time to change clothes, even just to pull off some tights!); and the designer of our campus decided to make all the buildings 15-20 minutes away from each other! But yeah that's neither here nor there! Sorry for getting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t:


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_ hate seeing this in the wintertime on my campus! It used to be Micro mini + Uggs+ tank top/spaghetti strap top + a friggin SCARF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only your neck and ankles get cold??? 
:_

 

haha apparently! Also Ive seen this exact look , but with a Knit cap.. haha whats the point of all that "warm"stuff when your legs and midriff are all a hangin out like its summer time in laguna beach.


----------



## Katura (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_haha apparently! Also Ive seen this exact look , but with a Knit cap.. haha whats the point of all that "warm"stuff when your legs and midriff are all a hangin out like its summer time in laguna beach._

 

Agreed!!! 

*haha but Ive been guilty of a skirt and those effing boots...but I put on a sweater....hahaha....*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_Haha my boyfriend HATES fake stuff like Fake hair, and Fake Acrylic type nails He shudders at the sight of them and things they are completely discusting_

 
ok, well I get my nails done. So...I guess I can't say ANYTHING fake


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 
_everyone is saying over sized clothes on guys but i say UNDERSIZED CLOTHES ON MEN NEEDS TO STOP - unless you are a male model, ricky martin, or the rock (yum!) WEAR CLOTHES THAT FIT YOU "girl pants" are aptly named

also i wear ugg boots but everyone who's talked about wearing them w/ skirts is absolutely right! if its warm enough for a skirt - why the boots?

moustaches are bad but sideburns are good_

 
I dont mind undersized clothes on ricky martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 haha

but yeah I think oversized clothes look horrible


----------



## battipatti (Aug 17, 2006)

lol, I remember this one time one of my friend's ass crack was showing, my other friend took a spray bottle I had and *squirt* I swear she must have jumped 3 feet.
the boy summed things up pretty good for males:
If I ever see another striped white dress shirt or pink polo with the collar popped, I swear I will go Postal Dude and start peeing on people before shooting them with my shotgun silenced with a cat rectum....


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 20, 2006)

When I was little I would cry when my mom made me wear ugg-type boots with my uniform skirt...lol.

Man I was SO ahead of the curve! 

My only fashion peeve is seeing young girls dressed like jail bait. I was in Limited Too and they had these underwear for 8 yr olds with the words 'Cutie' accross the butt. They were ULTRA skimpy.
I almost died when I came out of that store.
I have friends who dress in alllll kinds of styles, but we all agree let the 8 yr old be EIGHT.  Your toddler does not need to be sexy! Sorry but it's SICK what they expect little girls to look like. I saw a pair of plastic see through HEELED shoes in the TODDLER SECTION of WALMART! BARF!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 20, 2006)

-Bubble skirts. I just don't like how they look
-Things written on the ass of pants. Just tacky
-Label prints (the Louis Vuitton print, for instance.) I think becomes more about a status symbol than actually enjoying the quality/design of the item
-Anything with "Hottie," "Princess," etc. Again, tackiness.
-Thinness of most current t-shirt/tank tops. I know they're for layering, but I want to have a t-shirt that I can wear by itself
-Disproportionately huge sunglasses. Again, they just look bad
-Revival of leggings and skinny jeans as trendy. Very few people can pull them off and look good
-Anything that doesn't fit to proportion. Too big and too small are ugly looks
-People dressing inappropriately for the event/place. I'm not against cleavage or mini skirts by any means, but there's a time and a place for them. The office and your grandmother's birthday party are not the right times.


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tnn* 
_i dont think it's right to say super skiny girls are gross. some girls, no matter how much they eat, can't gain weight and i think its unfair for people to assume that they are doing it on purpose and that they are gross because of that. it's just the same as calling an overweight person gross. neither one of those things are fair. 

not trying to be mean, but i'm tired of people criticizing skinny people. (yes i am thin.. but i also eat all my meals w/o throwing up.. call it high metabolism if you will)_

 

i totally agree.  my whole life i have been thin and guess what, my whole life i have been made fun of for being Anorexic . i am 5'7 weighing about 108-11.  i eat, i eat alot.  i do not look like nicole richie and seriously, THAT IS UGLY.  I dont agree with girls trying to be like her.  i do believe in eating healthy and being comfortable with your own skin.  so yea,  i hope you were talking about Nicole Richie, Olsen twins skinny...not just everyday average girl thin


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vgarcia* 
_i totally agree.  my whole life i have been thin and guess what, my whole life i have been made fun of for being Anorexic . i am 5'7 weighing about 108-11.  i eat, i eat alot.  i do not look like nicole richie and seriously, THAT IS UGLY.  I dont agree with girls trying to be like her.  i do believe in eating healthy and being comfortable with your own skin.  so yea,  i hope you were talking about Nicole Richie, Olsen twins skinny...not just everyday average girl thin_

 
Skinny girl power!  Just get enough of us together and combined we'll be a normal weight!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 15, 2006)

High waisted belts placed over  a fitted shirt or a belt placed over a long shirt! If I see one more girl here in Philly do that, I'll vomit! It didn't look cute in the 80's and it doesn't look cute now! I mean, what's next, reviving the  whole wearing belts over workout gear trend!? " let's get physical, physical!"


----------



## macluver (Sep 21, 2006)

My list: 

Uggs, overly trashy clothes, leggings, stirrup pants, too tight clothes so your fat is pushed out, skinny jeans, popped collars, being able to see your nipples or thong, young girls wearing very adult clothes, sandals with socks, white socks with black pants, stripper shoes in the daytime, cowboy hats, trucker hats, painted on eyebrows, wearing a zillion trends at once, pajamas out in public, men in women's clothing, dirty clothing, pants worn way above your waistline.

Whew. I'm in a crappy mood right now, haha. But yeah, my hugest complaint is women that need to look super skanky all the time. Just put some freakin' clothes on. I don't need to see your boobies hanging out + your belly + your ass crack just to go to lunch. C'mon. Any man can get a hooker. It's so much harder to find a lady with true class.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 21, 2006)

I think the biggest fashion faux pas is a person with a really crappy attitude and an expression on their face that says "I just smelt something bad, oh, it might be you!"

As far as clothes, etc.  The worst thing is super tight t-shirt grade stretchy pants in public.  Especially if they're pink, and really saggy, or really tight.  I have to avert my eyes!   People in those look like naked Miss Piggies!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 9, 2006)

*Pants/shorts/bottom wear with writing on the butt*. I think the worst one I've seen was one with "Juicy" written on the butt of some shorts. Barffffff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw a whole bunch of butt-advertisements last year at the state fair -- which one of my fiance's coworkers calls "Redneck Fashion Week" 
*Crocs*. These things look like clown shoes with holes. Ridiculous. 
*"Whale tail"*. Ladies, tuck that thong back in your pants. You aren't attracting anything but skeevy pervs and snickering. 
*The dreaded "muffin top"*. Please do your fellow man a common courtesy and find pants that somewhat fit. 
*Skinny jeans*. It's hard for a large majority of full-grown women, be it a size 2 or a size 20, to pull these things off. Unless you are thin, tall, and built straight-up-and-down, they don't look too good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Leggings*. No thanks, I don't want to dress in anything that was hot in 1991 ever again. 
*Men in super-long teeshirts*. You don't look cool, you look like you are wearing your mother's frumpy nightgown. Cut it out.


----------



## brazilian (Apr 18, 2007)

Things I hate:
1- people that shaved or wax their eyebrows and drawn their back on higher on the forehead lol. They look like a drag queen or a clown.
2- People that use black or darker lipliner and light lipstick/gloss. It looks like shit on your mouth. Please stop!
3- People wearing PJ's to public places.
4- Circles of blush on girl's cheeks. Take the time to blend!
5-Really big people(200lbs +) wearing really tight clothes.


----------

